# March Madness field of 64 is set! Who's in the Final 4?



## R y a n

March Madness is here!

Here's the bracket:

[siteimg]3836[/siteimg]

So who's gonna come out of each region? Who's your pick for the Final Four?

My picks:

West: Duke
East: Gonzaga
Midwest: North Carolina
SouthEast: Boston College

Some of the biggest questions leading up to this week include:

• Syracuse coach Jim Boeheim said the Orange are better prepared for this year's tournament after winning the Big East. The Orange lost to Vermont in the first round last season?

• Will Gonzaga get past the second round?

• Which mid-majors will get through to the Sweet 16? There is always at least one.

• How will Connecticut respond after losing in the quarterfinals of the Big East tournament?

This should be great! Thursday can't come soon enough!

Ryan

.


----------



## always_outdoors

West: Duke
East: Kansas
Midwest: Illinois
Southeast: Ohio State


----------



## sotaman

when does football start again.


----------



## Madison

Anybody have a bracket tourney going?? If so I would like to get in on it. Let me know ..

thanks


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Ben Elli said:


> My picks:
> 
> West: Duke
> East: Gonzaga
> Midwest: North Carolina
> SouthEast: Boston College


3 ACC teams in the Final Four. Very intersting indeed.


----------



## redlabel

Just to set the record straight the field is made up of 65 teams not 64.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Get your picks in.....

Yahoo League! 
League ID - 88801

Password - tarheels

Sorry about the password, i'm a little biased.


----------



## R y a n

Robert A. Langager said:


> Ben Elli said:
> 
> 
> 
> My picks:
> 
> West: Duke
> East: Gonzaga
> Midwest: North Carolina
> SouthEast: Boston College
> 
> 
> 
> 3 ACC teams in the Final Four. Very intersting indeed.
Click to expand...

Ya gotta go with the best conference in the country! :jammin:

The ACC has proven itsself over time.... I guess I didn't realize that BC was in the ACC... wow...

Ryan


----------



## R y a n

T minus 6 hours to go!!!


----------



## Tator

870, thoughts on the UNC game today??????


----------



## 870 XPRS

Tator, thoughts on the Duke game tonight???????


----------



## Triple B

UNC may suck a little this year, but Duke I mean come on, that was pathetic uke: uke: uke: , at least UNC is young and there better years to come, now BC is lookin good!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R y a n

What happened Tator? :huh:

The Dukies really stunk that one up...it wasn't even really competitive..

:stirpot:

:beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS

I've been smiling all night long, JJ couldn't have went out on a better note. Horrible night shooting, letting his team down and a loss. That is showing big game potential there.

Gotta be behind BC now, the only ACC team left alive.


----------



## Triple B

man , ya gotta feel bad for morrison and the zags though, a guy that looks like a crack baby, but shoots like larry bird, i mean ya can't do anything but love the guy. too bad, he'll fit in the NBA pretty well though.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Triple B said:


> man , ya gotta feel bad for morrison and the zags though, a guy that looks like a crack baby, but shoots like larry bird, i mean ya can't do anything but love the guy. too bad, he'll fit in the NBA pretty well though.


You think he'll still be sporting the 70's pornstar socks and stache though????


----------



## djleye

I turned that damn game off, UCLA was looking so pathetic I thought it was over!!!!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## njsimonson

You can't hang it all on Reddick - That pathetic rebounding during the last 45 seconds at the foul line, especially being beat out when it was 1-on-4?!? C'mon.



> 70's pornstar socks


That's makes about as much sense as **** on a boar.


----------



## Triple B

i'm kinda hopin morrison upgrades to an afro and zubas, with reebok pump hightops. :lol:


----------



## njsimonson

Ummm...the final four will be...

Florida, UCLA, LSU and...ah hell, lets go with George Mason. :wink:


----------



## Tator

well heck, I thought we were picking the womens final 4, didn't you guys know that I"m a big NCAAW fan???? the heck with the duke mens team, go women all the way baby!!!!!


----------



## Tator

damn I missed you boy!!!!!!! where you at this weekend???? just got home, feel like shootin some whites....


----------



## Tator

just thought I'd throw a vid of 870 wreaking havoc on the playground last week, this guy is a killer folks, watch what you say to him........

http://www.break.com/index/kidball26.html


----------



## R y a n

So who ended up winning the Nodak pool?

I never did go back to look how horrible I did... I couldn't bear to look....


----------



## 870 XPRS

Tator said:


> just thought I'd throw a vid of 870 wreaking havoc on the playground last week, this guy is a killer folks, watch what you say to him........
> 
> http://www.break.com/index/kidball26.html


I was just glad you could come along for the afternoon, man did we have fun.


----------

